# Advice on finding a flat in Alexandria



## DarcyDonoghue (Oct 9, 2011)

I am about to move to Alexandria for six months starting in January 2011.
I am attending classes at Alexandria University for a semester, but at 35 years old I'd prefer not to live in student housing!
I'm female, coming from UK married (but I'll be by myself for the semester).
If anyone has a suggestion as to what areas would be best to live in or how to start looking for a flat, I'd be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Darcy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome Darcy

I am sure someone will be along with the information you need

Maiden


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

DarcyDonoghue said:


> I am about to move to Alexandria for six months starting in January 2011.
> I am attending classes at Alexandria University for a semester, but at 35 years old I'd prefer not to live in student housing!
> I'm female, coming from UK married (but I'll be by myself for the semester).
> If anyone has a suggestion as to what areas would be best to live in or how to start looking for a flat, I'd be much appreciated.
> ...



Hi! I have just moved to Alexandria and recently found a place here. TBH it was a nightmare! I came 3 weeks before my classes started at the University, just to look for somewhere to live and although I had seen quite a few - they were NOT anywhere near the standards that we are used to. Apart from that, most were disgusting, TBH and not nice at all. Here, it is all about the contacts you have. I even subjected myself to hitting the ground and walking around buildings, asking the bowab if there were places available. Being a mature student myself too, I didnt want to live with other students and also, my husband will be joining me. I had a bit of help from some peopele, who had studied in Alex before, and most of their leads ran dry. Nothing available. There seems to be a general lack of good housing in Alex... lots are left empty, and in disturbingly disgusting states - places no one wants to live in. Its sad, because they are in perfect locations, have huge real estate potential, yet they dont maintain them and are virtually left to rot. 

I saw one apartment, in kafr abu, before I found mine which I fell in love with. It was the only decent one that I found, but I found it through an agent, who wanted to charge me extortionate commissions. What is your budget? The place that I saw, is 3000 LE per month. Trust me, its worth it. It is huge! Long story short, I actually now have the telephone number of the landlord to that apartment - although I got it too late, because by then, I had already found some place else. If you are interested, I will hook you up. I cannot help but thinking I am studying at the same place you will be. Are you coming to learn arabic at the centre within the University of Alexandria?

PM me if you want.


----------



## DarcyDonoghue (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for responding so quickly and with so much good information.
I'll be at University of Alexandria, but in the archaeology program...if all the paperwork goes through!
Fingers crossed.
I want to PM you to discuss further, but alas I have to make 4 more posts before I'm allowed to PM.
That was my first post!
Are you able to PM me?

Thanks again and looking forward to more discussion.


----------



## DarcyDonoghue (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, Maiden.


----------

